
On the visual and written representation of time - ArturoVM
http://arturovm.tumblr.com/post/9692819771/on-the-visual-and-written-representation-of-time
======
ArturoVM
Some things might not be accurate, particularly (the minimal) historical
references. If you spot something, please don't hesitate to let me know.

~~~
ArturoVM
Also, please note that English is not my mother language. Any grammar
corrections are welcome.

